# Change in Lidl`s Opening Hours?



## Marple (1 Jun 2005)

Can anyone confirm for me that Lidl`s opening hours have changed? Heard that they`ve started opening from 8 am from today but don`t know what-if any-days that applies to.

Marple


----------



## Crunchie (1 Jun 2005)

The one in Moore Street has started opening at 8am Monday to Saturday and as far as I know stays open until 10pm


----------



## hansov (2 Jun 2005)

Useful for again! Lidl's number is: 1800 347 447 
I read this thread this morning, and searched my desk high and low for the above number which I saved in a "safe" place. Just found it 4 hours later. Boy I'll need to tidy my desk!


----------



## colin_hanley (2 Jun 2005)

You can also try
[broken link removed]
enter the postcode for the LIDL store location and select your store. This then displays opening hours. www.lidl.ie also a handy site for seeing what new stuff they will be selling.


----------



## Marple (2 Jun 2005)

Thanks a mill, guys! Was first in the queue at 8 10  this morning with my camping supplies! 

Had checked the lidl website for opening times, but they`re still displaying their old ones. So that 8 am kick off is not too well publicised at this stage which is handy if you want hassle free shopping.

Marple


----------

